# best bronzeback cricks?



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Me and my buddies plan a smallmouth trip every summer and with gas going through the roof, i was thinkin about stayin close to home. Does anyone have a favorite crick/river that they fish east of 77 and below 70? i know captina was awesome, but i've heard they've had 2 coal slurry spills in the last 2 years and it's bout destroyed it. i'd appreciate any help...thanks!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Its not a Crick , but the Hocking River in down here in SEO, is a very good places for Smallies. Its Big enough for a jon boat yet small enough to wade.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Wills Crick has many kindes off fish and it runs for miles with other cricks running into it.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

the little muskinghum offers a variety of smallies and spots with an occasional " lunge" thrown in for exciement ,several public acess points
duck creek has made a comeback but acess is rather limited


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Riverwader,

What sections of the Hocking can you wade?

I waded some of the upper sections of it - near Clear Creek and also below the Mill. I tried around Nelsonville and found myself knee deep in muck - seemed like a great place to canoe, though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

LoL Knee deep in muck around Nelsontucky.... Or i mean Nelsonville??? Surely not!!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

jHolbrook, Ive waded from the Radio station in Nelsonville all the way to Walmart in Athens and never had any trouble, I mean sometimes you have to stay CLOSE to bank but its fine , when you wade do you wear waders?


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, I wore waders. The first and only time I tried was behind the Movie Theater in Nelsonville. Stretches of the river were ok - like where there were boulders to prevent bank erosion, but most of it was very slick. I spent a good five minutes falling, standing and falling again underneath the car bridge.

I may have also been when the water was pretty high.


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

I saw they had another spill in Captina last week...Damn shame...Speaking of waders.Dicks got some hip one for 20 bucks


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

What is the Hocking like near where it dumps into the Ohio? Many smallmouth in it there? I have thought about launching at Coolville and giving it a try this year!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

JHolbrook, That might be why We never have a problem wading that area . We wear Shorts and an old pair of shoes, Only time we wear waders is if the water is still really cold.

1st Shirt, Ive caught more Spotted Bass from that area than Smallies , But when the Whitebass and Hubrid Stripers Start Running good , thats an unbelievable place to fish.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

RiverWader is on the money about that section of river. Nice cats too. Smallies, never caught one in that stretch, and I no quite a few that fish it. Funny how you can go another 5 miles up stream and start catching them though. I wonder why that is? Great cover and shad down that way.


----------



## dougers (May 6, 2007)

haha, ive never been so sick of mud as i was the day i went behind the movie theater. 

riverwader, 
do you know if the public can use the remains of that old ramp to get down to the hocking by the mill. i was thinking back when i went to school, there was a big property debate on where people could get access up there.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Dougers, when I left Athens about a year & a half ago, the bank behind the store at Whites Mill is off limits. You are technically not supposed to be on that bank fishing the river. However, opposite side below the red building is free to access. Personally, I think the fishing is better from the bank on this side. Parallel a crank next to the grass & shallow rocks & you will connect with large, small, & spotted bass. 
That's my two cents. Definately an excellent smallmouth stream. I'm going to make it back to Athens in late spring or summer for a weekend of fishing!


----------

